# Post Dental - So many drugs!!



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

So, after the vet confidently told us that they likely wouldn't do any extractions... Aria has had another 5 teeth removed, 1 lower incisor, 2 pre-molars and 2 molars... to the tune of more than $1,100.

Apparently there were concerns with her bloodwork, some screwy liver enzymes, so we've been sent home with a stack of meds and I'm just not sure about it all. Now, ultimately, Aria is my mother's dog, so she may just want to go ahead with it all, but I'm hoping to get some feedback from you guys. Here's what we've got;

Metacam (pain/anti-inflammatory) 1mg tablet - give 1/2 tablet every 24hrs for 2 days
Zeniquin (antibiotic) 25mg tablet - 1/2 tablet every 24hrs for 20 days
Clinacin (antibiotic) 25mg tablet - 1/2 tablet every 12hrs for 20 days
Ursodiol (for the liver) 250mg tablet - 1/8 tablet every 24hrs for 30 days
Adenosyl (for the liver) 225mg tablet - 1/4 tablet every 24hrs for 30 days
Panacur (dewormer) 5ml - 0.8ml every 24hrs for 3 days, repeat in 14 days

We are going back in 3 weeks to retest the blood and see where the liver enzymes are.

Here's the bloodwork results, and a shot of the patient.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What's up with the dewormer?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

It was added the instant my mum told them Aria is on raw food. Apparently some parasites can affect the liver.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> It was added the instant my mum told them Aria is on raw food. Apparently some parasites can affect the liver.



Seriously? Was she diagnosed with parasites or did they just assume she had them seeing is she's raw fed? If so...really absurd thing to do. If they're worried, they should suggest testing for said parasites instead of pushing drugs. 

ALT is elevated but not hugely so. Stress alone can cause liver enzymes to elevate. I'd retest her blood work in 2-4 months to see where her levels are at. One set of blood work doesn't show much at all other than the current state of the body systems. Routine blood work gives you more infomation as it will show trends and show what normality is for organ function.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, no testing for parasites, and no indication that she has any nor is she high risk by any means.

What do you think about the platelets being so high?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> Nope, no testing for parasites, and no indication that she has any nor is she high risk by any means.
> 
> What do you think about the platelets being so high?


High platelet count is natural for raw fed dogs. My girls have always had a high count. The only concern with "abnormal" platelet counts is if they're low. Then you'd worry about clotting properties of the blood. 

I just don't understand the panacur if they didn't diagnose her with parasites. I'd have her tested to confirm, and if positive then think about treating depending on what they find...but I am NOT a fan for just prophylactically treating for something that dogs *might* have.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I don't understand the Zeniquin, Ursodiol and Adenosyl! lol Oh well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> Well, I don't understand the Zeniquin, Ursodiol and Adenosyl! lol Oh well.


I also don't understand why she was sent with TWO antibiotics....the ursodiol and adenosyl may just be for liver support through the whole ordeal. Its never a bad idea to support the liver after a traumatic event like an anesthetic procedure. Especially since one of her liver enzymes was elevated prior to the dental. Does she need to stay on liver support forever? Probably not, but it doesn't hurt to ask the vet if they'd like her on it or not.


----------

